
A VC: What Trumps Email? - brett
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2007/05/what_trumps_ema.html
======
tx
He is talking about a problem which is simply not there. Spam is not a big
problem, (keep track of who you're giving your address to), but most
importantly spam is not unique to email: give them (spammers) a channel to
reach you and they will.

Besides, WHAT IS an email? How exactly is it different from SMS if I
trip&forward; it to my cell? Email is not even limited to a protocol or any
specific software. Any kind of technical definition of "email" that one can
come up with will probably evolve around SMTP, i.e. server-side.

~~~
jamesbritt
The article is unclear on what "trump" is supposed to mean, and in what
context.

Does twitter trump E-mail for persistent storage of long messages? Does
blogging trump E-mail for personal exchanges among a select group of friends?
Does IRC trump E-mail for secure delivery?

------
staunch
You would think a tech investor would realize AOL email is ancient. Gmail
trumped Email a while ago.

------
sharpshoot
xobni trumps email :)

~~~
brezina
You beat me to it!

I feel there are two options: reduce the number of emails you care about, and
get through the emails you care about faster. Xobni is working on both.

